# Kontakt 5 and Reaper problems, may be my internal HD.



## DigitalPitAudio (Jul 29, 2020)

Hi all just recently joined this forum as I've encountered a bit of a problem. Let me know if this is the right thread. 

I'm having trouble trying to load Kontakt 5 in Reaper. This issue began a couple of weeks ago with no problems at all beforehand. I could run multiple instruments without any problems. Thank you in advance for anyone who can help or can guide me to someone who can sort it for me. Also forgive me in advance as my computer knowledge doesn't go past Googling and trying to follow solutions on forums.

Trouble shooting PC problem...

*Chapter I – “Oh the fuckery”*​
I'll try and go through this in order of when problems started occurring. This has been a week and half of tying to troubleshoot this problem so there's lots of things I've tried but will try and keep it simple.

*Problem 1:*

“*Desktop icons move to left hand side”* – (Would like to note that my desktop files are on my D: as I do a lot of work from it)

This was the first thing that started happening to my PC. In hindsight this may have occurred when using Reaper (DAW) though it appeared to be a random occurrence.

*Problem 2:*

“**Some settings are managed by your organization”* - I then noticed this message on Windows Update and Windows Security.

“Oh the fuckery” I exclaimed. Realising something was afoot I went on the vast forums and attempted to search for solutions.



*SOLUTIONS ATTEMPTED:*

First ran antivirus' (no fix)

Followed solutions pertaining to “*Some settings are managed by your organization” that included editing Regedit, CMD prompt (can't open CMD as admin, tried to find solutions for THIS too) but all to no avail. (no fix)

Updated everything... It's silly how far I let it go but in the midst of working it's easy to forget. The windows update appeared to solve the “*Some settings are managed by your organization” on the Windows Security screen and on the Windows Update screen (fixed...for a bit).

Just to reiterate I updated everything I could think of, all drivers, all applications.

I could open Reaper and run Kontakt 5 with no problems for a couple of days...



*Chapter II - “Oh the fuckery returns... with a vengeance”*​
The wind warred on a whispered whim as the sleet sharply rattled against the glass pains to the humble studio. I then opened my recent Reaper project when...

*Problem 1:*

“*D: - select what happens with removable drives"* – This message pops up to the bottom right of the screen when I open Reaper and Kontakt 5 attempts to find samples when opening project. The D: is internal, Then...

*Problem 2:*

*"SAMPLES MISSING"* – Samples Missing message from Kontakt 5. All locations that it's searching appear to be the correct locations.

*Problem 3:*

“*Desktop icons move to side”** –* As I peered out of the battered Reaper window I saw that not all was right... again.

*Problem 4:*

“**Some settings are managed by your organization”* – Appears again ONLY in the Windows Update screen now. 

“Oh the fuckery returns... with a vengeance” this time my voice rasped with the realisation of the task ahead. I once again set out onto the land of google and forums to seek the solutions I so dearly needed.


*SOLUTIONS ATTEMPTED:*

Checked hard drive drivers and hardware/connections. (no fix)

Followed a few tutorials pertaining to “D: - select what happens with removable drives". (no fix) 

Updated BIOS for MSI motherboard. (no fix)

Set Reaper back to previous install versions (no fix)

Batch save in Kontakt. (no fix)

I turned off PC and unplugged to drain memory (suggested) and it did actually work the first time but Problem 1, 2 and 3 occurred midst Reaper sessions and continues to happen on start up of reaper. (no fix)

"SAMPLES MISSING" – Have searched all files when this message appears, loaded up samples, reloaded up samples that were missing in the Kontakt window itself, works for a bit... boom, Problem 1,2 and 3... (no fix)

I'm at a loss now as I've been trying to solve this for over a week. My main thoughts are that there's something wrong with the drive as it drops out with the “D: - select what happens with removable drives" message when trying to open and run Kontakt in Reaper, I haven't noticed it happen with any other programs. 

I'm fed up and tired, I may buy a new hard drive to see if that may fix but if there's a better solution I'd be so grateful.

Thank you in advance 

PC Specs:-

OS- Windows 10
Processor – Intel i7-4790k
RAM – 32GB
Motherboard – MSI B85M-E43 DASH (MS-7830)
Hard drives – ST1000DM010-2EP102 – TOSHIBA DT01ACA100 - 2X1TB


----------



## b_elliott (Jul 29, 2020)

I have a similar system and also use Reaper. 
One suggestion I learned from different Help Desks was to move my problem programs back to the C: drive. One explanation given was some software could only write from the c: drive--this was not in reference to Reaper. I moved all but sample libraries off my problematic D: drive (internal ssd). I did this just today; Reaper and other lirbaries behave now. 
Another benefit having Reaper on the c: drive, I regained the functionality of "clean current project directory" along with the option of sending these files to the recycle bin (safer).
Others more expert than I may offer better advice. Hope this helps. Cheers, B


----------



## bigcatJC (Aug 4, 2020)

Wow...I've never had _anything _like that with Reaper. Like b_elliot, I run mine on the C: drive and that would be my first thought. I'm certainly no expert, so I would advise posting on the Reaper forum. There's a lot of helpful and knowledgeable people who would be glad to pitch in and solve your problems.


----------



## kinetiklee (Aug 4, 2020)

I've never had this problem with Reaper and my Reaper is installed on a separate SSD. I second the advice to post on the Reaper forums, you could perhaps try to reformat Windows as it definitely sounds like there's something going on regarding the file management on there (can''t run CMD as admin sounds weird to me).


----------

